# Moddified GTR Insurance



## IoM GTR (May 20, 2004)

Hi Guys
I know there are about a million threads here all refering to insurance and yes I am probably just being lazy but I thought I would ask.

I am 30 years old and have 6 years no claims. I live on the Isle of Man and am looking to purchase a R32 GTR with the below mods.

Turbo Timer, Boost Controoler, Uprated Clutch, Full Roll Cage, Air Flow Controller, Large Front Mount Intercooler, HKS Induction Kits, Adjustable Suspensions, Strut Brace, Large Stainless Steel Exhaust, 17" Split Rim Alloy Wheels, Dynamic Racing Mirrors.

I called Performance Direct as I had my old car insured through them and they said it would be about £1015 fully comp but would call me back after confirming the quote as the car has so many mods, so far I've not had the call. 

I also called a few other companies who advised they would not even touch the car due to the mod list.

So my question is for all you guys running moddified skylines, where the hell do you get your insurance ??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

try A-plan, widely reknowned as THE Skyline insurer

mook


----------



## IoM GTR (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Guys

Still not had a call back from Perf Direct. Called Adrian Flux tho  £1150 upwards for comprehensive insurance  
Filled out the A Plan contact form and am still waitin for the call back. Gonna call Keith Michaels and see what they can do.


----------



## IoM GTR (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> try A-plan, widely reknowned as THE Skyline insurer
> 
> mook


I have to agree on that one.
Just had my call back from A-Plan who have quoted me £755 fully comp with protected no claims :bowdown1: 

To say I am over the moon with the quote is an understatment.

Thanks again guys, dont think I need to phone round for any more quotes. 

Skyline ownership here we come


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

I say, just don't crash when your young! i thought it out and drove really carefully and i have no claims at all. really helps.


----------

